# Deal on Barenboim's Wagner... the entire slew!



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Has anyone seen this deal on Wagner?

[video]http://www.amazon.com/Barenboim-Complete-Wagner-Operas/dp/B005MIQG6M/ref=sr_1_3?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1332692959&sr=1-3[/video]

I am very, very tempted.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

What? No _Die Feen,_ no _Rienzi_? :lol:


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

You have to go with Sawallisch's cycle for that.

Don't forget Liebsverbot.


----------

